# One hellava use for a combine



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Near High River Alberta last week. This guy gets two thumbs up from me ( and likely his mechanic too). Bad deal all around.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Get a yacht! Probably less money.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It seems that maybe it would have been a good idea for them to take the head off for this expedition.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Teslan said:


> It seems that maybe it would have been a good idea for them to take the head off for this expedition.


If he had a regular grain head on he could use the reel like the wheel on a paddleboat


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

If I had a high dollar combine like that I sure wouldn't be taking it swimming.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

the guy on the platform should have a sounding staff to relay depth to the steamboat captain err combine operator


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

That is what ours is going to look like, but we will actually be cutting wheat?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Most likely mommy and daddy were on vacation and the next to worthless kid was showing off with it. Have several like that around here, mommy and daddy are hardworking people, the kids are a waste of good air.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Update High River, Alberta today. Town is appropriately named.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep.....I would say appropriately named. If that was in this country, the town liberals would be crying for obama or the lard butt nj governor to come and bail them out for their stupidity in building in a flood prone area.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Yep.....I would say appropriately named. If that was in this country, the town liberals would be crying for obama or the lard butt nj governor to come and bail them out for their stupidity in building in a flood prone area.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Ummm, you mean like New Orleans?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

And binhamton between the rivers that the libs refuse to remove the sand bars from


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Ummm, you mean like New Orleans?


Just like New Orleans...

Regards, Mike


----------

